# Fetal demise at 28 weeks  vaginal delivery... Coding help



## CODING1234 (Feb 2, 2016)

can we bill the vaginal delivery code if the patient had a vaginal delivery for a fetal demise at 28 weeks induced by cytotec? and dx code as fetal demise with z37.0?

Vaginal delivery:  Spontaneous.    
Infant care:  Spontaneous crying.  
Placenta:  Spontaneous delivery, Intact, 3 vessel cord, age appropriate placenta.  
Laceration:  No lacerations.  
IUP 28. 1 weeks
Fetal Demise 
Cytotec


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 2, 2016)

The documentation is conflicting.  How can the infant have spontaneous crying and it be considered a fetal demise?


----------



## CODING1234 (Feb 2, 2016)

The provider is correcting the report...   it was a stillbirth .. can we bill 59400 /52 since the provider treated patient  for 3 visit plus  delivery of the fetal demise?


----------



## Kholloway (Feb 9, 2016)

I would bill the three Ob checks as OV since it is less than 4. More than 4 I would bill as a delivery. I recently had to bill services for something similar but for our visits we billed for the Delivery only and the postpartum visits 59410. You would also want to use the DX code o36.4xx0 "Maternal care for intrauterine death, not applicable or unspecified" With z37.1 S"ingle stillbirth". I hope that helps.


----------

